

World emergency map - sorenbs
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php

======
vyrotek
After looking at the earthquake details in Japan, I noticed this:
[http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?edis=VI-201103...](http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/woalert_read.php?edis=VI-20110312-29925-USA)

I was not expecting a 'vehicle accident' in New York City to show up on this
list. But, apparently there were 13 deaths and 19 injuries. Any info on this?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Bus crash in the Bronx, I think. I saw something about on msnbc while watching
earthquake coverage.

